# something for the night bite....



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

made this one for a friend and will be giveing it to her yes her on sunday at the asbury show.... 
same specs as the others 4" long and 1 1/2 oz. 
some have said it looks like a night sky or galxy......


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

K, that is one sweet looking plug to use at night. Man is that ever sharp! Loved that huge one you had posted early. When you headed up to N Jersey to give her a try. Wish I could figure a way to join you. One day my friend, we'll wet a line together, Philly Jack


----------

